# Getting the boys ready for dates- update, pics page 3



## Roll farms (Jun 26, 2011)

Yesterday we trimmed all the bucks' feet, gave BoSe shots, checked eyelids, and just gave them an overall pat down / check for soundness.

Do any of you other breeders have any special things you do for your bucks to help make sure you have a good breeding season?

The 1st group of does started being 'flushed' 2 wks ago (extra grain - hopefully 'tricks' their body into thinking "Wow, be extra fertile b/c there's plenty of groceries").

All the boys here passed muster and look 'ready to work'...Breeding starts in July for our Dec. babies.


----------



## lilhill (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds like you're ready.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 26, 2011)

I know you're on top of copper bolusing, but as a general question about prepping for breeding I'd be sure everyone's been bolused prior to breeding season.  Good luck and thinking multiples for ya!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 26, 2011)

I think I'm done trying to copper bolus and am going to go to sprinkling the rods on wet feed or something.  I tried 3 different applicators / methods on all the boys yesterday and got all 6 boluses spit back out and a severely bitten (back teeth are lethal) fingered-dh.  He is NOT PLEASED and not ONE bolus stayed in / did any good....all we got was frustrated.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 26, 2011)

Don't know what to tell you about the boluses.  I modified a balling gun last year and have not had trouble since.  

Good luck!  So exciting.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 26, 2011)

We have a modified balling gun, and tried the drenching gun w/ the rubber tip for the big boys' boluses (and had great luck w/ that last time) and tried the marshmallow trick...no go...then tried the empty syringe / tip cut off thing again.  
More copper spit out / boluses spit out than got in....again I say


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We have a modified balling gun, and tried the drenching gun w/ the rubber tip for the big boys' boluses (and had great luck w/ that last time) and tried the marshmallow trick...no go...then tried the empty syringe / tip cut off thing again.
> More copper spit out / boluses spit out than got in....again I say


Here's an idea:
Make some of Goatherd's goat cookies (recipe in one of their posts) and bake the copper rods in it...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 26, 2011)

The molars can deliver a NASTY bite indeed!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 26, 2011)

yea no kiding, i made that mistake once too...  OUCHIE!!! boy but when A goat clamps that mouth shut it's a party trying to open it


----------



## freemotion (Jun 26, 2011)

I've read of flushing the boys, too, but not necessarily with grains....with veggies.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jun 26, 2011)

I poured the copper rods into a little bowl of molasses water.  They lick and slurp them up - the rods like to sink to the bottom of the bowl so I have to add a little more molasses water as I go, kinda swirling the bowl a little too.  They slurp and swallow - no chewing so if the rods becoming ineffective with chewing is a true issue (it seems there are varying opinions on this) you're still avoiding it.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a naive goat breeding question:

How do you get your goats to breed so early?  I thought that most of the full size breeds were fall breeders.  It'll be well over 100* in July here.  I was under the impressions that only the miniature breeds were year round breeders.  I'm new at this though and have never gone through a breeding season yet.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 26, 2011)

Only problem w/ treats is...I only have 3 goats that will eat anything 'different'....the rest WILL.NOT.TOUCH anything not grain / hay.  Period.  I've tried everything from animal crackers to raisins.  They even turn their noses up at bread.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 26, 2011)

What is that about some goats, I have one doe who will not eat anything but her hay and milking ration ..thats it no treats what so ever.....:/


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 26, 2011)

We just bolused 10 adult goats today, starting to get ready for breeding season.  We didn't have a single one spit it out, and got all of them the first time.  NOt bragging or anything.  

We don't worm on a regular basis, but 30 days before breeding season, we bo-SE, check for worm loads, trim feet, and give equimax horse wormer for tapeworms. At 3x the label dosage for horses. Pretty much a half a tube of wormer for adult boer buck. 

We start all of them of corn 3 weeks before breeding for flushing.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 26, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> I have a naive goat breeding question:
> 
> How do you get your goats to breed so early?  I thought that most of the full size breeds were fall breeders.  It'll be well over 100* in July here.  I was under the impressions that only the miniature breeds were year round breeders.  I'm new at this though and have never gone through a breeding season yet.


I've never had any luck getting the "swiss" breeds to breed early, but Nubs and Boers are derived from Middle Eastern  / African goats, where it's warmer....they're pretty easy to breed in July / August *if* you have a big stinky boy willing to help bring them into heat.

I just so happen to have one (Chaos) who I make buck rags from and hang them around the other pens.   When I see the girls mooning toward the buck pen or the buck rags, I *know* they're 'ready'.

And 20kids....in regards to your success w/bolusing...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 27, 2011)

We often kid out in the middle of December, which puts us breeding middle of July.  Often they all kid with in 5 to 7 days of each other.  I didn't know it was that hard to get them to come into heat in the middle of the summer. this year we have decided to start breeding beginning of september for a February kidding season. With two new bucks, I hope that goes as planned.    

We sold our 5 year old herd sire, I am going to miss him.  He is being picked up tonight.  :/  I hope they take good care of him.  he deserves being well cared for.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 27, 2011)

I will be getting our boys ready here in a few weeks.  The meat goat breeds seem to have a "quasi"  year round cycle.  

This is my first breeding year with multiple bucks so it going to be fun!   I was moving one of the shelters out of the buck pen up to the breeding pen yesterday.  The boys both hopped into the trailer as if to say "we are ready to go meet the ladies!"  I went to go get the camera but they had hopped out before I got back. 

Now I have to pick who goes with which buck.......Tough choices.  

I may have to post the options and have a poll here to decide....


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 27, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yesterday we trimmed all the bucks' feet, gave BoSe shots, checked eyelids, and just gave them an overall pat down / check for soundness.
> 
> Do any of you other breeders have any special things you do for your bucks to help make sure you have a good breeding season?
> 
> ...


Obviously we need to see photos of all the boys, kind of like their Pre-Prom pictures....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 27, 2011)

My husband and I are in a heated debate right now, about who is going with which buck.   I vote for drawing straws.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jun 27, 2011)

I have luck putting the rods in probios paste.  I just squirt it down the back of the throat with no issue. I wish they would make a copper injectable liquid somehow.  That would make the job soooo much easier!  A month before I increase my boys grain intake.  Cuz in rutt mine always seem to lose condition.  Their interests are just not thier food anymore!! lol! ha ha!! Good luck on your breeding season!!  Hope it goes great!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a buck question, since this is my frist yr, ever to own a buck and we are coming into our frist rutt ect..

Do i need to move him away from the milking girls and barn? Right now he is in his own pen but it is between the girls and the barn. He seems to like the goings on and watches us...

Will he effect the milk as he becomes more stinky? Right now he dose not smell, but he does still pee on himself ect...


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 28, 2011)

When the girls start cycling / rubbing up around him, they very well might start making 'bucky' milk.   

I usually have mine dried up around breeding time, and the boys live away from the milking area, so I can't swear to anything, but I wouldn't want my milkers around my stinkers, er....I mean bucks....


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 1, 2011)

Somebody asked to see "Prom" pictures of the boys, so here they are...Oldest 1st.

Chaos - 3 yrs old







Buddy - he's got a better, fancy name but I can't remember it and we just call him, "Buddy"- at 1.5 yrs old






Saturday, who just turned 1 yr old






Bullitt @ 6 mos






And Freeney, not quite 3 mos


----------



## llrumsey (Jul 1, 2011)

wow what a nice looking group, I can see why you are having problems deciding which one goes with who, you have got some good colors going on.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeap it was me asking to see pictures.  The boys just don't get the attenetion, because they do not have udders and give birth.  They are some nice looking boys you ahve.  I love the spots.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 2, 2011)

.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful boys! 
Saturday is very unusual, never seen one marked like that, I like him a lot.  Freeney is my fave though, I just loooooove him!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 2, 2011)

Who did you choose to breed your paint doe to that I like so much.   Or do I get to pick???


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm breeding Patch to Saturday and will be breeding the new paint this fall (she's due the end of July) to Bullitt....both are 2 teated...and BIG girls.  

I should post a pic of Saturday's hoo hoo's - they're split black / white like Yin/yang.

Buddy's probably the most docile / sweet of the boys.  Saturday's the worst...that boy's just obsessed w/ food and women...such a ...well...man.


----------



## RPC (Jul 3, 2011)

They all look so nice and Freeney is getting so big. I can't wait till he comes home to my house. Sorry Redtail but he is mine.


----------

